# Ghengis Khan, help please!



## Saeltari (Dec 9, 2008)

I loved this game on the NES and haven't been able to find much that is like the way it played.

If you played it do you know of any PC games now that would be as good or better?

I have heard that Romance of the three kindoms XI is similiar, does anyone know if this is true?

Any other suggestions?


----------



## Saeltari (Dec 18, 2008)

Does this mean no one here played Khan or Romance of the three kingdoms?

Currently trying to decide if I should pick up Romance of the three kingdoms XI? Any opinions on it?


----------

